# Picky about furry comics, can someone help out?



## Riptor (Sep 22, 2009)

So, recently, I read through a little bit of Better Days, and maybe I'm just missing something, but honestly, it's just kind of boring. I know there's tons of TONS of furry comics, out there, so there must be something I'm looking for.

Something funny, mainly. None of that silly 'real life issues' junk. It doesn't matter if it's a story-based comic or just some kind of daily strip. If there's no really funny furry comics, maybe one with a lot of action. Sex, doesn't really matter, but I'd prefer it to not be the main focus.

The ideal furry comic for me (which sadly probably doesn't exist) would be Dr. McNinja with anthros, so that should help detail what I like.

Am I asking the impossible for a good furry comic? >_>


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 22, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 22, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Something funny, mainly. None of that silly 'real life issues' junk. It doesn't matter if it's a story-based comic or just some kind of daily strip. If there's no really funny furry comics, maybe one with a lot of action. Sex, doesn't really matter, but I'd prefer it to not be the main focus.



Try www.the-whiteboard.com and freefall.purrsia.com .  Both are pretty funny, update regularly and are rather light hearted/wacky.


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2009)

Riptor said:


> So, recently, I read through a little bit of Better Days, and maybe I'm just missing something, but honestly, it's just kind of boring.



Better Days is a horrible, horrible comic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Better Days is a horrible, horrible comic.



Not really. I've seen worse.


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not really. I've seen worse.



I've heard worse music than Nickelback. Doesn't change the fact that Nickelback is a horrible, horrible band.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> I've heard worse music than Nickelback. Doesn't change the fact that Nickelback is a horrible, horrible band.



Isn't it all just personal opinion? You may think BD is bad, but others may disagree. Does that automatically make them wrong simply because you don't like it?


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 22, 2009)

Well i don't know what you want to count as "furry" but here are some funny furry-ish comics that I enjoy:

http://www.bearnutscomic.com/ (about a bunch of bears with a verity of social disorders that live together in a zoo.  Incredible professional art and god damn hilarious) 

http://www.diggercomic.com/ (Weird insightful and very funny.  Defiantly not your average webcomic.)  

http://www.lackadaisycats.com/ (this comic is comedy gold) 

http://www.housepetscomic.com/ (As the title suggests it's about a bunch of house pets that live in the same neighborhood.  Lots of geek humor and slapstick) 

http://www.rcsitravel.net/ (not really funny but really quite good) 


Hope this helps


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 22, 2009)

There's also Mandy http://www.mandycomics.net/ about an athro female dog that's in love with her clueless owner (reverse beastiality?). Clean comic, at least. No nudity or anything.


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Isn't it all just personal opinion? You may think BD is bad, but others may disagree. Does that automatically make them wrong simply because you don't like it?



Yes >:c

Furthermore they're probably bad people. And pedophiles.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Yes >:c
> 
> Furthermore they're probably bad people. And pedophiles.



*headdesks*


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't read Furthia High.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 22, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> Don't read Furthia High.



Not that bad either...not as bad as say, Furfire. Now THERE'S a crappy comic, IMO. (And the artist is a bitch. I've had the displeasure of meeting her on Second Life.)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.missmab.com/index.php - humor, but with a central story

http://www.badlydrawnkitties.com/ - mostly humor (funfact: Lucy of BD was created by this guy, but his version is a MILLION times better than the BD version)

http://2kinds.com/ - mostly story, but has some funny parts

http://www.vgcats.com/ - humor, game-related

http://deterbays.vndv.com/index.php - funny parody of Better Days

http://www.graphxpress.com/cgi-bin/wcotp.cgi - mostly furry fandom-related humor


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 22, 2009)

What would make a comic a furry comic?


----------



## Riptor (Sep 24, 2009)

Pretty much just anthro animals. Yes, I know anthro doesn't equal furry, I'm just using a generic term.  Sue me.


----------



## ClosetMonster (Oct 18, 2009)

Throwing another into the mix to check out:
http://babeinthewoods.comicgenesis.com

It's about several anthro animals, disguised as human park rangers in the Smoky Mountains, trying to keep the portal to their world hidden.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2009)

ClosetMonster said:


> Throwing another into the mix to check out:
> http://babeinthewoods.comicgenesis.com
> 
> It's about several anthro animals, disguised as human park rangers in the Smoky Mountains, trying to keep the portal to their world hidden.



Just read the archives, pretty good comic.


----------



## Shanerous Lorenthien (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll second the vote for The White Board. Also I would recommend Project Future, that one seems to have great things in store. Gene Catelow's comic is also attention riveting. 

/shamelessplug
Also, check out out FursonaPod, furry comics are regularly featured on there, you might find one you like.
/endshamelessplug

Shanerous


----------



## ClosetMonster (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, Ty Vulpine.


----------



## dragoncrescent (Oct 22, 2009)

Blotch have done a few comics in their well-known style

Dog's Days of Summer: http://www.dogsdaysofsummer.com/
very fun, very pretty. The characters are very interesting. There is sex and nudity in this one, and the story gets kind of schizophrenic. This was due to the fact that the story was initially driven by weekly voter imput, which was fickle and... well, tended in furry directions. Still a good, fun read.

Nordguard: http://www.nordguard.com/
Oooh, very detailed. Set in a historical world of exploration. I haven't read it yet, but it looks damn good! Check it out!


----------



## Disparity (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean, but I think it is because furries want to show that thy are average people


----------

